
Announcement: Official Docker Image for Swift Now Available - harisamin
https://hub.docker.com/_/swift/
======
harisamin
Hello all,

I'm pleased to announce that with the assistance of many, many people (see
below), we have released an “official" Docker image for Swift
[https://hub.docker.com/_/swift/](https://hub.docker.com/_/swift/).

The image contains everything needed to compile and run a Swift application,
reliably and reproducibly. It’s based on Ubuntu 16.04 and has been used in
production for many months now. A Docker library image such as this one
occupies the top level namespace, so that you can simply write “FROM swift” to
refer to the image. It has received extensive auditing for best practices and
security by Docker experts, and will be maintained by a dedicated team of
volunteers.

I would like to encourage everyone interested to ask questions and offer
improvements over on the Github repo [https://github.com/swiftdocker/docker-
swift](https://github.com/swiftdocker/docker-swift). Personally, I want to
offer my thanks to Thomas Catterall and Oliver Letterer for their early and
pioneering work on Dockerizing Swift, Tianon Gravi for his patient and
informative feedback while refining the image; and all those who have
contributed to its development [https://github.com/swiftdocker/docker-
swift/graphs/contribut...](https://github.com/swiftdocker/docker-
swift/graphs/contributors). Thomas was also instrumental in completing the
last stretch to get this accepted by Docker as an official image :)

Happy coding – I hope you make something excellent with this.

Haris Amin

~~~
mattschmulen
Fantastic! I'll move over my server side Swift WIP prototypes ASAP .
[https://github.com/mschmulen/yachtsServer](https://github.com/mschmulen/yachtsServer)

